# Little Bette Saves The Day ~ LMAO



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So I travel a lot for work. Most times my boss goes with me. The zipper on my bag broke just before we left, so I tied it shut with a dog lead. 

Boss comes to work, the following week. "I bought you a new bag". I loved my old bag, so said, "It's ugly". He said, "Shut up, it's free" :HistericalSmiley:

Haven't had time to unpack since my last trip, so ugly bag was still on the floor. I come upstairs to find Bette chewing the crap out of the zipper to my new ugly bag, boss bought for me. :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you Bette. I owe you one. 

I took pics for proof. Now I can get another bag. LOL

*I KNOW DEB IS NOT HAPPY WITH THIS BAG*

*







*


*I'LL DO MY BEST TO RUIN IT FOR HER*










*HOW DID I DO, DEB?? CAN YOU GET YOUR GIRLY BAG NOW?*
*I LOVE YOU, DEB, AND WANTED TO HELP*

*







*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's hysterical!! Good girl. Beautiful little good girl. Such a doll.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:w00t:.... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

That is too funny!!! and I love her ears!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's hilarious! Bette is toooo cute! Love the last photo.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Better hold her down when the wind blows !!


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmmm....Deb....I have a feeling if she likes the ugly bag,......she'll LOVE the new pretty one you're gonna buy!! :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sweet little helper you have!! Has she started helping with remodeling yet???


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Deb......that is too funny!!! She loves zippers!! She doesn't like the new bag your boss bought for you.......:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lol ..


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a great helper. I just LOVE those ears.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how totally adorable!!!!! :heart:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I bet you put peanut butter on those straps. LOL Helpful Bette and am sure she is saying, you need to just stay home. 
She is too darling with those ears.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> What a sweet little helper you have!! Has she started helping with remodeling yet???


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:My question is how could you be mad at that face even if you didn't like the bag?? She is sooooo cute. :wub: I think she has ex-ray ears and heard you tell your boss you didn't like the suitcase, and was just obliging. :thumbsup:
You sure had it right when you couldn't wait to pick her up, Deb!:wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Deb, I have to say I know I will always have a good laugh with you and your gang. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:My question is how could you be mad at that face even if you didn't like the bag?? She is sooooo cute. :wub: I think she has ex-ray ears and heard you tell your boss you didn't like the suitcase, and was just obliging. :thumbsup:
> You sure had it right when you couldn't wait to pick her up, Deb!:wub::wub:


 

I have to agree with Sue i think she has x-ray ears and heard you tell your boss you didn't like the suitcase. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a good little helper you have there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bette just doesn't want mommy to go on trips anymore, she's so cute with her big ears, Deb next time stick her in your bag:wub:


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL .... She is a cutie ...love the ears !!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your boss is hysterical. I think Bette heard his retort ("heard" being the obvious word here) and fixed that.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

See, Deb - you have a kindred spirit in Bette! She knew you didn't like the bag so she personalized it for you.


----------

